# Missing Guarantee - Shocker!



## RyanIndy (Sep 2, 2014)

Here's the email I just sent Uber - let's see what their excuse is.

_The amount issued on my pay statement is NOT correct for the guarantee (account email is -)
_
*On Friday, I drove from 5pm - 2am.*
_
Uber Guarantee ($20 / Hour): $180 in Fares
Actual Fares: $78.22

Guarantee Required: $101.78
_
*On Saturday, I drove from 9am - 12am*
_Uber Guarantee 9am - 5pm ($12 / Hour): $96.00
Uber Guarantee 5pm - 12pm ($20/ Hour) $140.00
Total Uber Guarantee: $236.00
Actual Fares: $127.86

Guarantee Required: $108.14
_
*On Sunday, I made more than the guarantee per hour, so not applicable there, but that amount should NOT be counted in on my fares vs. the guarantee, as it is a different day.*

*For the one ride per hour needed:*
_Hours Driven On Friday: 7
Rides Given On Friday: 12
Average Rides / Hour On Friday: 1.71

Hours Driven On Saturday: 15 Hours
Rides Given On Saturday: 18 Hours
Average Rides / Hour On Saturday: 1.2

*My weekly summary email shows a total acceptance rate of 93%*,*which I know was maintained above 90% each day as well.
*_
*In summary:*
_
Total Guarantee Promised: $209.92
Total Guarantee Given: $118.98

Total Guarantee Missing: $90.94

Please confirm the missing amount and that it will be paid out this period.

Thanks!_


----------



## lukebro22 (Jan 13, 2015)

newb question, how did you obtain the summary document?


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

lukebro22 said:


> newb question, how did you obtain the summary document?


Uber will email it to you each week.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

RyanIndy said:


> Here's the email I just sent Uber - let's see what their excuse is.
> 
> _The amount issued on my pay statement is NOT correct for the guarantee (account email is -)
> _
> ...


Welcome to the sleezy world of Uber. Contact the media instead of Uber.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> Uber will email it to you each week.


Don't email them in the Dallas Ft Worth market...never received them.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Don't email them in the Dallas Ft Worth market...never received them.


Only info we get in Dallas market is info on our pay statement.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Here's an article about the guarantee. Make a note of the byline, contact the journalist and let him know Uber has screwed you on your guarantee. As you'll see in the article, he has already used this forum as a reference. Maybe he'll do a follow up story. Good luck.

http://chicagoinno.streetwise.co/20...gs-guarantee-uses-chicago-price-cut-as-guide/


----------



## 2pi (Nov 25, 2014)

I believe the guarantee is calculated on a weekly basis, not daily as you assumed. How many hours you drove on Sunday? Sum up all the total hours at their respective guarantee rate to come up with an overall guarantee amount. Then compare this to your total actual fares for the week.


----------



## lukebro22 (Jan 13, 2015)

anOzzieUber said:


> Uber will email it to you each week.


never recieved one. do we need to request them?


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Can't hurt to ask, but judging by what others have said this summary is not turned on in some cities, no idea why they wouldn't send them.


----------



## RyanIndy (Sep 2, 2014)

Here's where I'm at so far....

- The guarantee is done daily, not weekly.
- The $1 safe rides fee IS COUNTED in the amount they guarantee (absolute bullshit)
- As of now, any other fares you earn OUTSIDE of the guarantee hours count AGAINST you. In example, I'm emailing about Friday and Saturday guarantees. I made MORE THAN the hourly guarantee on Sunday, so they are saying that since I made extra on Sunday, that counts towards my Friday and Saturday guarantee. Ridiculous...


----------



## lukebro22 (Jan 13, 2015)

RyanIndy said:


> Here's where I'm at so far....
> 
> - The guarantee is done daily, not weekly.
> - The $1 safe rides fee IS COUNTED in the amount they guarantee (absolute bullshit)
> - As of now, any other fares you earn OUTSIDE of the guarantee hours count AGAINST you. In example, I'm emailing about Friday and Saturday guarantees. I made MORE THAN the hourly guarantee on Sunday, so they are saying that since I made extra on Sunday, that counts towards my Friday and Saturday guarantee. Ridiculous...


so you essentially worked for free on sunday if that is the case?


----------



## RyanIndy (Sep 2, 2014)

That's what it's sounding like - waiting for a reply back


----------



## HannsG (Nov 4, 2014)

RyanIndy said:


> Here's where I'm at so far....
> 
> - The guarantee is done daily, not weekly.
> - The $1 safe rides fee IS COUNTED in the amount they guarantee (absolute bullshit)
> - As of now, any other fares you earn OUTSIDE of the guarantee hours count AGAINST you. In example, I'm emailing about Friday and Saturday guarantees. I made MORE THAN the hourly guarantee on Sunday, so they are saying that since I made extra on Sunday, that counts towards my Friday and Saturday guarantee. Ridiculous...


Yes, it seems like this is the case. The guarantee is an average of all the hours you worked in the guaranteed period. In my case, the guarantee is $18/hr on Fri/Sat, so Uber would've owed me around $40 for my Friday guarantee. However, I worked two hours on Saturday night and grossed around $26/hour with a few surge trips. These two hours netted me around $44 take home pay for Saturday, but it drove my per hour gross way up for the weekend. Therefore, Uber's guarantee bonus to me was only $10 for the week. Had I decided to NOT drive on Saturday, I would have gotten the $40 bonus but missed out on the $44 in Saturday fares. So in reality, I made $14 on Saturday night by driving, because the surge prices brought up the average so much. It would be a risky strategy in the future, but maybe we should avoid driving on the surge to make the guarantees?

It's also almost certainly a lock that Uber is instituting surge prices on the week of a driver pay guarantee, regardless of demand. That way the riders are actually paying the drivers guarantee (by drivng up the average hourly rate) and not Uber themselves. If you are a government official or journalist wanting to investigate Uber's shady practices, it might be a good idea to start there.


----------



## RyanIndy (Sep 2, 2014)

I have TONS of texts and emails that guarantee those rates on Friday and Saturday specifically, so going to see what they say about that dependent on what they come back with.


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

20% that goes to Uber is also included in guarantees.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

2pi said:


> I believe the guarantee is calculated on a weekly basis, not daily as you assumed. How many hours you drove on Sunday? Sum up all the total hours at their respective guarantee rate to come up with an overall guarantee amount. Then compare this to your total actual fares for the week.


Guarantee did not start until Friday, how could they use the whole week average to not pay? Even for UBER that is too glaringly wrong. I have a request in wondering where my missing amunt is.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Cemal said:


> 20% that goes to Uber is also included in guarantees.


Plus the safe rider fee of the trips you did to qualify for the guarantee.

One hour with one $4 fare results in $12 guarantee - $4 fare = $8

$8 * 80% = $6.40

$6.40 + $2.40 from the $4 fare = $8.80.

This is the max per hour you can make at $12 an hour. It goes down as you go above 1.0 trips per hour.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Cemal said:


> 20% that goes to Uber is also included in guarantees.


The guarantees should be seen as GROSS, before UBERS tithe. Just like regular earnings. So that is not a surprise.

BUT if you have 8 conforming guaranteed peak hours at 26 per hour over Fri ,Sat last week,
the statement should reflect a GROSS of 8X26=$208.00 Right? The difference of my Gross and this Gross amount added to the weeks earnings, before the UBER cut is deducted.
8X26=$208.00-20%= 166.40 NET
My statement does not reflect such simple math.

To avoid confusion I purposely logged on at the top of the hour and off at the bottom of the hour. I was logged on for the full 60 except between ending rides and rating PAX. I had no network issues or missed acceptances.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> The guarantees should be seen as GROSS, before UBERS tithe. Just like regular earnings. So that is not a surprise.
> 
> BUT if you have 8 conforming guaranteed peak hours at 26 per hour over Fri ,Sat last week,
> the statement should reflect a GROSS of 8X26=$208.00 Right? The difference of my Gross and this Gross amount added to the weeks earnings, before the UBER cut is deducted.
> ...


Subtract the number of trips you took from $208, and then subtract 20% of that number.

Uber is calculating the guarantee WITH the safe rider fee for the trips you took as part of the fare before calculating the difference of what they owe you as a guarantee.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Subtract the number of trips you took from $208, and then subtract 20% of that number.
> 
> Uber is calculating the guarantee WITH the safe rider fee for the trips you took as part of the fare before calculating the difference of what they owe you as a guarantee.


The difference I am missing is more than ust Safe Rider Fees. So perhaps people have moaned about it for so long I have ignored it. I have looked at the most recent statement harder than any previous one, as I was hoping the naysaying about guarantees would not be true on this first guarantee I attempted to take part of.
The statement shows the Rider Fee added to my account and then subtracted. I am pretty sure I have heard others note(argue) we are not paying that fee, as we really never received it. It just passes through our account from Rider to UBER with no net effect. Well that is how I see it, it credits my gross with a dollar per ride,then subtracts.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

I can't see how anyone can keep assuming this sleazy outfit is suddenly going to change and everything will be fine. They're liars, they're dishonest, that's what they do. It's declined steadily, and there's no reason to believe it will ever do anything other than get worse for drivers.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> The statement shows the Rider Fee added to my account and then subtracted. I am pretty sure I have heard others note(argue) we are not paying that fee, as we really never received it. It just passes through our account from Rider to UBER with no net effect.


This is true.

But in regards this specific guarantee it's affecting the drivers net pay.

When it just "passes through" a $4 fare to the customers is just a $3 fare for the driver. Uber takes it cut of the $3 ($0.60) leaving the driver with $2.40.

However when calculating the guarantee, Uber isn't using the "pass through" amount of $3. It's using the fare WITH the safe rider, which is $4. So everyone saying the $12 guarantee results in $9.60 ($12 * 80%) are WRONG!!!

The guarantee is $12 in fares. So if you do one hour with one $4 fare, Uber calculates what it owes you by taking from $12 the whole $4 fare, and not the $3 "pass through" fare, so the $1 safe rider fee of the trips you completed to qualify for the guarantee are creating a negative result to the driver.

In this case, the driver gets an additional $8 in fares (not $9), and then Uber takes it's 20% from that, leaving the driver with an additional $6.40. Add that to the $2.40 the driver keeps from the $4 fare, and the net is $8.80. If Uber used the "pass through" amount, the driver would net $9.60. So in this case the safe rider fee is keeping $0.80 of the guarantee from the driver.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Question) Is this method in line? 

(One Hour) example

So if you get one ride that's $4.50 gross. So they would owe you $15.50 for that hour. Which would be $20.00 gross. Since they include the 1.00 fee that's added (-minus 1.00) it would now be $14.50

The 4.50 fare net is actually $3.60 less 20% so minus 90 cents the 14.50 is now 13.60

S0 $13.60 subtract $3.60 net fare equals $10.00 , minus 20% equals $8.00 

$8.00 plus 3.60 = 11.60

So you got paid only $8.00 in the guarantee plus the 3.60 net fare.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Just_in said:


> Question) Is this method in line?
> 
> (One Hour) example
> 
> ...


You lost me at the bolded.

You would keep 80% of the $4.50 and 80% of the $14.50

So you net would be $3.60 + $11.60 = $15.20

So net from a $20 guarantee is a max of $15.20, not $16 like everyone is saying. A trips per hour average greater than 1.0 would make the net per hour at $20 less than $15.20.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> You lost me at the bolded.
> 
> You would keep 80% of the $4.50 and 80% of the $14.50
> 
> ...


 Thanks, I understand it now.


----------

